# xbox 360 vs ps3 graphics



## anudeepr12 (Apr 8, 2012)

ps3 or xbox 360 . which one has better graphics and bigger game library


----------



## Sarath (Apr 8, 2012)

Both have the same gfx prowess. The hardware might say otherwise but your eyes wont see a difference. 

PS3 has a better set of exclusives but the Xbox too has many games. 

A bulk of the games are available on both platforms. What you need to see are the exclusive games.

If you like the exclusives of the PS3 then get that. If it's the Xbox then get the box.

Check IGN or similar websites to see what exclusive they have to offer.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

Wrong section. It should be in console section.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 8, 2012)

both thier graphics are more or less same...........
xbox 360 has more games,while ps3 has more exclusives
*Ps3 exclusives*
god of war 3
uncharted series
inFamous series
resistance series
killzone series
ratchet and clank:future series
*xbox 360 exclusives*
halo series(halo 3 onwards)
gears of war series
mass effect
Forza series
also both have thier respective  kinect and move "exclusive" bullsh*t


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 8, 2012)

Better gfx ?  BOTH ! don't pay attention to fanboy rants 

but, , exclusives on PS3 look many-a-times a pinch more spicier 

also, if am correct, in case of multiplatformers, X360 has a 'slightly' bigger game library i think. in case of no. of exclusives, PS3 scores. moreover, in my personal opinion, PS3 has a better lot of exclusives (contentwise) than the X360 (exclusives of which don't amuse me, except the 'gears' series).

now am sure i've pushed you a few feet more than pulled you out from the quicksand


----------



## Sarath (Apr 8, 2012)

Moved. Don't know how I missed that.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 8, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Moved. Don't know how I missed that.



what moved you ?! or did you 'move' something/someone ?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 8, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> what moved you ?! or did you 'move' something/someone ?



You got confused (self-trolled  ). I moved this thread from "Gamerz" section to "Console" section


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 8, 2012)

aah 
but still guessed somewhat correct


----------



## anudeepr12 (Apr 9, 2012)

u can leave exclusives


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Apr 10, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *xbox 360 exclusives*
> mass effect



mass effect is available for ps3


----------



## vickybat (Apr 10, 2012)

darth_vader1280 said:


> mass effect is available for ps3



A bit of correction:

Mass effect 2 and 3 are available for ps3, 360 and windows whereas mass effect 1 was exclusive to pc and 360 but never made way to ps3.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 10, 2012)

darth_vader1280 said:


> *mass effect is available for ps3*



FAIL!FAIL!FAIL!FAIL!FAIL!FAIL!
mass effect 2 & 3 are available for ps3
Mass Effect was only available for xbox 360 and was later ported to the 360
it was never ported to the ps3


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 10, 2012)

^ hahaha ,continue u guys


----------



## Sarath (Apr 11, 2012)

LOL...ok lets bury the Mass effect issue. Everyone has got it right somewhere or the other. 

BTW OP's been missing.

Thread  closed. Contact me or any other MOD if you want to re-open this thread, with a valid reason for the same.


----------

